# Litters this October



## Agoutigoo (Nov 8, 2013)

From siamese x siamese pairing


----------



## Agoutigoo (Nov 8, 2013)

Burmese x blue pairing


----------



## thats_a_lotta_doe (Sep 27, 2015)

Hey! Your black has a white tip on the tail too!

Lovely bubs, tho.


----------



## Agoutigoo (Nov 8, 2013)

> Hey! Your black has a white tip on the tail too!


Yes lol. It's a pain to breed out and keeps skipping a generation then cropping back up. That and white toe tips!


----------



## thats_a_lotta_doe (Sep 27, 2015)

Ah. I wasn't going for a black (guess it came from mom, the other litter from dad is all lighter) so I don't mind terribly. I'm doing the pet-store surprise game right now.


----------



## Agoutigoo (Nov 8, 2013)




----------



## Zamwyn (Apr 29, 2015)

Lovely little meeces! And as undesirable as the white tail tips are, it's sort of adorable at the same time.


----------



## Agoutigoo (Nov 8, 2013)

Siamese x burmese litter born last night 
4 does 
2 bucks


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

mousie babies *melt*


----------



## Agoutigoo (Nov 8, 2013)




----------



## Fantasia Mousery (Jul 16, 2011)

Goodness, the amount of cuteness ♥


----------



## Agoutigoo (Nov 8, 2013)

9 weeks old. Most of these have gone off to homes now.


----------



## NexivRed (Nov 8, 2015)

Loooooove siamese! What beautiful bodies they all have, lol that sounds a bit weird but they're so sleek yet solid.

Is it possible to breed them with yellow/red points? Or do you know if anyone has attempted an appearance resembling Turkish Van cats? I just love that colour combination! <3


----------

